# Pork hip bone



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We got some freezer burnt roasts of pork and the one I just cut up had the hip bone in it. Can a 10 month old Shepherd eat this bone or is it too hard??? Thanks.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I've never had a pork hip bone. If it looks too thick to break down and digest it can be a recreational bone. 

I've had an loose stool issue with pork previously and only feed small portions of it. If I feed 2x a day. I will only feed it for 2 -3 out of 14 meals per week.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It all depends on the dog.

I would think it would be too much bone to give in one meal so I would offer it as a rec bone - let them chew on it for awhile and then take it away for next time.


----------

